# Reduction sauce for steak



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have a red wine reduction sauce recipe that doesn't have shallots? Everyone I've run across has shallots. The last one I made had shallots and it turned out okay, but I want to try one without them.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Try leaving the shallots out.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

What you are looking for is called a "Demi Glace". This is a really rich beefy brown sauce made by reducing beef stock, red wine, and Espagnole sauce. It takes about 2 hours to make from scratch or, you can go to HEB, Whole Foods, Kroger or Central Market and get the Knorr brand Demi Glace mix and mix it in about 5 min. I use it all the time, some times I add sautÃ©ed mushrooms or Onions. It takes your meal to another level and you will find all sorts of things to use it with. I use it on Beef, Veal, Chicken, Pork and Roasted Red Mashed potatoes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Yeah, I'm not totally sure what I'm after. I've had some sauces that weren't so much of a gravy. The sauce I made last time ended up good, but I added some Dawn Fresh mushroom sauce which thickened it up and turned it brown more than I was after. I'm after something not as thick and not like a gravy.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd pay good $ to know how they make the wine sauce at Giovannis in Angleton!

The filet with wine sauce is amazing!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> I'd pay good $ to know how they make the wine sauce at Giovannis in Angleton!
> 
> The filet with wine sauce is amazing!


Exactly and Cafe Anice in Lake Jackson had an excellent mushroom sauce with their ribeye.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

here is my old standyby


start by cooking down a small pan of 1 cup merlot by itself until 1/2 volume

in a separate pan 1 stick real butter 
sliced onion white or red , approx 1 med. onion
saute together until onion is browned
add
1 box sliced mushrooms, regular or baby bellas
with a good dash of worch sauce and fresh minced garlic 
fresh black pepper , salt to taste

cook down, add the wine from the 1st pan, cook down some more


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> here is my old standyby
> 
> start by cooking down a small pan of 1 cup merlot by itself until 1/2 volume
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I found this one online.

Original recipe makes 4 servingsChange Servings
1 tablespoon butter
4 mushrooms, sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons whole black peppercorns
1/4 cup Merlot wine
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon minced fresh rosemary


----------

